# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό Sharp] AY-AP24CE - AU-A24CE Κλείνει μετά από μερικά λεπτά χωρίς να ξεκινήσει η εξωτερική μον

## lazarosa

Καλησπέρα
Έχω το συνδυασμό AY-AP24CE - AU-A24CE εσωτερικής εξωτερικής μονάδας. Το κλιματιστικό κατά την ενεργοποίηση του δουλεύει για λίγο ο ανεμιστήρας του χωρίς να κρυώνει το χώρο και μετά από 5 λεπτά σταματά είτε χωρίς να ξεκινήσει η εξωτερική μονάδα ή σταματά με ελάχιστη κίνηση της εξωτερικής μονάδας. Τεχνικός που με επισκοπήθηκε ανέφερε κατευθείαν πλακέτα χωρίς να κάνει τον παραμικρό έλεγχο (τεστ που προτείνει το service manual) είτε κάποιο έλεγχο στην εξωτερική μονάδα στον πυκνωτή λειτουργίας,
Τι μπορεί να είναι? Πιστεύετε ότι να ξεκινήσω αλλάζοντας τους πυκνωτές στην  εξωτερική μονάδα?   Στο Service manual board βρήκα μόνο στην indoor unit υπάρχει και άλλη?. Που θα μπορούσα να βρω την πλακέτα ?

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## p270

αν ειναι on/off το μηχανημα και οχι inverter τοτε εχει μονο μεσα πλακετα και καλως στο service manual βρισκεις μονο αυτη

εξω θα εχει μονο πυκνωτη εκκινησης δεν φερνεις  και καποιον αλλο τεχνικο να το δει πριν κανεις οτιδηποτε;

----------


## lazarosa

Καλησπέρα

Πως θα μπορούσα να καταλάβω αν φταιει ο κομπρεσορασ?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> αν ειναι on/off το μηχανημα και οχι inverter


Χωρίς τίτλο4.jpg
https://www.manualslib.com/manual/10...?page=6#manual (σελίδα 6) 
Προηγείται ρελέ πριν τον συμπιεστή και θερμικό επίσης / C =  Common των 2 τυλιγμάτων κύριας και βοηθητικής περιέλιξης / R = τύλιγμα λειτουργίας / S= Εκκίνησης τύλιγμα / και πυκνωτής 50μF 400V .
Αν οπλίζει το ρελέ ως προς το πηνίο του / και αν η επαφή του ρελέ δίνει σύνέχεια 
Αν το θερμικό μεταξύ ρελέ και συμπιεστή (στην C = common ) έχει συνέχεια και δεν έχει κόψει .




> Το κλιματιστικό κατά την ενεργοποίηση του δουλεύει για λίγο ο ανεμιστήρας του χωρίς να κρυώνει το χώρο και μετά από 5 λεπτά σταματά είτε χωρίς να ξεκινήσει η εξωτερική μονάδα ή σταματά με ελάχιστη κίνηση της εξωτερικής μονάδας.


Δεν κατάλαβα τίποτα από την περιγραφή .... π.χ. δεν αναφέρεις ποιος ανεμιστήρας δουλεύει ο μέσα ? ο έξω? 
Στα 5 αυτά λεπτά ο συμπιεστής ακούγεται? (εκτός του ανεμιστήρα στην εξωτερική μονάδα ) 
Και τι εννοείς με ....


> ή σταματά με ελάχιστη κίνηση της εξωτερικής μονάδας.


 ποιας "κίνησης " του ανεμιστήρα μόνο? του συμπιεστή? και των 2 μαζί ?

----------


## lazarosa

τελικά ήταν ο πυκνωτής λειτουργίας. Αλλαχθηκε και όλα καλά. Ευχαριστώ για τις αποκρίσεις σας,

----------

